# Cam pics of 2022



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Here's my first picture of a deer back from winter range. Bucks should start growing good with all this rain and vegetation ground this spring so far!


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Couple pups out of the den already


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

There's a couple hundred dollars right there in that one picture.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

ridgetop said:


> There's a couple hundred dollars right there in that one picture.


I did get coyote pictures on almost every camera. Might have to pop a few once the pups move out from moms tit


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Couple elk n more coyotes


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

7-3-22


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Couple more pictures of the 2 bulls and spike, the spike comes pretty regularly the 2 bulls show up about every 3 weeks or so. Same spot as the stag buck and a 4x4 buck. Pulled the cameras yesterday 7-26-22


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

That's a tall spike.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Ya hes a good one, he's on a any bull unit so hopefully he makes it a couple more years!


----------

